# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Nandrolone Decanoate - Norma EXCELENT FAKES

## Pac

Looks good?

----------


## MuckDog

i have 20 of the same waiting to be used.....

----------


## ajfina

> i have 20 of the same waiting to be used.....


REALLY? i have 20000 waiting too  :Bs:  
i don't think u answear hes question?
they look real to me bro ,the 3rd pics is the only one i can actually make bigger the other 2 no
again looks good to me

----------


## Pac

Ok, thanks.

----------


## MuckDog

> REALLY? i have 20000 waiting too  
> i don't think u answear hes question?
> they look real to me bro ,the 3rd pics is the only one i can actually make bigger the other 2 no
> again looks good to me



ok tough girl - i guess ill answer so that even u can understand

YES - THEY ARE REAL AS I HAVE 20 OF THEM MYSELF AND I WOULD NOT POST THAT I HAVE 20 OF THEM IF THEY LOOKED FAKE. IS THAT ANSWER OK AJ? JERKOFF

----------


## MichaelCC

"pac" - I'm 1000% sure they are real. Here are my Normas for comparison:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51461
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51462
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51463
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51464
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51465

Details:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51480
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51477
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51479

Enjoy it, bro  :Smilie:

----------


## ...medX...

Yours are real bro, enjoy them...

----------


## powerbodybuilder

100% real.

----------


## Pac

Thanks.

----------


## ajfina

> ok tough girl - i guess ill answer so that even u can understand
> 
> YES - THEY ARE REAL AS I HAVE 20 OF THEM MYSELF AND I WOULD NOT POST THAT I HAVE 20 OF THEM IF THEY LOOKED FAKE. IS THAT ANSWER OK AJ? JERKOFF


yes i jerkoff everyday  :LOL:  this omna's are making me toooo horny  :AaGreen22:  
I HAVE 2000000000 OF THOSE BLA BLA BLA  :Bs:

----------


## Seajackal

Sorry but they are fake PAC! Take a close look at the letters "E" all the lines are the
same lenght plus the batch# is 06 so the exp date should be 2008 not 2007! Sorry
bro, I would really suspect it cuz in Greece they don't sell Normas in plastic packs
like that bro, VERY suspicious from this!
PS: Bros, please don't mislead a bro out, let's pay attention to the smallest details
specially with those easily faked around like Normas and last you probably
remember the "Almost REAL" fake yellow tops someone posted a couple of days
ago. I doubted it was fake and DutchBB confirmed.

----------


## Seajackal

Crimps are incrediblely good looks like a real one, I think that's what made Michael
PowerBB and other bros think they were real ones? I hope they don't up date the
labels and batch otherwise they would catch our asses.  :Wink:

----------


## MuckDog

now i have to go home and examine mine closely 

i know my sourse i legit and i only looked at the first pic provided here which is a mistake on my part

----------


## Seajackal

We say my source is legit 'till we get one fake in hands from him... :Frown:

----------


## Pac

> Sorry but they are fake PAC!
> 
> bro, I would really suspect it cuz in Greece they don't sell Normas in plastic packs


Man, are you 100% sure about this?

----------


## ...medX...

> Sorry but they are fake PAC! Take a close look at the letters "E" all the lines are the
> same lenght plus the batch# is 06 so the exp date should be 2008 not 2007! Sorry
> bro, I would really suspect it cuz in Greece they don't sell Normas in plastic packs
> like that bro, VERY suspicious from this!
> PS: Bros, please don't mislead a bro out, let's pay attention to the smallest details
> specially with those easily faked around like Normas and last you probably
> remember the "Almost REAL" fake yellow tops someone posted a couple of days
> ago. I doubted it was fake and DutchBB confirmed.


Look at the third picture sejackal and there you can see that the batch is actually 05 not 06, though on the second picture, which is a bit blury, it looks like 06. I still believe it is real

----------


## judge_dread

Even though I am Greek I am a lil confused! If they are fakes then those shitheads made a real good job...
Try to find out if they are legit using a blacklight towards the pharmacy sticker (it should appear a holo with "ΕΟΦ"), I think it will tell u if they are good to go...

----------


## Pac

> Take a close look at the letters "E" all the lines are the
> same lenght


Actually, no. All the lines isnt the same lenght. The midle line on the "E" is the shortest.

----------


## MichaelCC

> Sorry but they are fake PAC! Take a close look at the letters "E" all the lines are the
> same lenght plus the batch# is 06 so the exp date should be 2008 not 2007! Sorry
> bro, I would really suspect it cuz in Greece they don't sell Normas in plastic packs
> like that bro, VERY suspicious from this!
> PS: Bros, please don't mislead a bro out, let's pay attention to the smallest details
> specially with those easily faked around like Normas and last you probably
> remember the "Almost REAL" fake yellow tops someone posted a couple of days
> ago. I doubted it was fake and DutchBB confirmed.



sorry SJ, but you are wrong at this time. Especially at the point "_I would really suspect it cuz in Greece they don't sell Normas in plastic packs
like that bro, VERY suspicious from this!_".
"Judge-dread" will agree with me for sure (because greece his homeland), but original NORMA is packed in box per 300 pieces - 30x 10 boxes(1amp in box). Every 10 pieces is wrapped in plastic wrap (to keep them together). This plastic wrap you can see at the first "PAC" picture. 
I'm also sendind pictures to show, what I'm talking about. I hope this pictures will not get me out of this forum. Plastic wrap is not so good visible on my pictures (like in the PAC pictures), but you can see original package.
In this way, I like to apologize to Moderators for posting this pictures, but this is for good reason - it's like a proof of my words. If it's problem, I take these picturer back immediately.

----------


## Pac

> Look at the third picture sejackal and there you can see that the batch is actually 05 not 06, though on the second picture, which is a bit blury, it looks like 06. I still believe it is real


Yes, you're right. It is 05.

----------


## ajfina

I always thought they were real and they are.

----------


## SnaX

Damn Seajackal is the bomb!  :Smilie: 

Raise the roof! lol  :Shrug:

----------


## Fozaldo

I would have to say fake, the font style is completly wrong if you look carefully, unless they have changed it of course

----------


## Fozaldo

Look at the letter A in decanoate, the / of the A should be thinner than the \ but they are both the same.

----------


## Seajackal

This is a comparison from the pics of Pac's and MichaelCC's decas, of
course Michael's is real and Pac's is fake, take a look at the letters "E"
and see the difference, plus you can also notice that the fonts used for
NANDROLONE DECANOATE at the right side of each label is waaaaayyyy
differents, please don't tell me that Pac's are made for exportation to USA
I won't swallow that.  :Wink/Grin:  
Judge...please don't disapoint me Big Bro...you know what I'm talking about
here.
Big Mike and Pac, I wanna apologize for the comment on the plastic wraps
I said that because I remembered one comment Judge made in the past
that they are not sold in big packs or large amounts when you take them
from the pharmacy.
As for the batch number 06, I got that from the first glance I took at the
2nd pic, guys I wear glasses will you flame me for wearing glasses???
Sorry, I think I need to change the degrees of my lens.  :LOL:  

My last word...they are fakes period! But damn good ones!

----------


## Seajackal

Fozaldo thanks for backing my toughts bro!  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

> Even though I am Greek I am a lil confused! If they are fakes then those shitheads made a real good job...
> Try to find out if they are legit using a blacklight towards the pharmacy sticker (it should appear a holo with "???"), I think it will tell u if they are good to go...


I think that the black light thing is not so reliable cuz you know that black
light ink exists and that is not so difficult to be bought, so I pretty much
believe that the blacklight water mark can be copied also. IMO those fakes
are from the same faker of those "ALMOST LEGIT" counterfeits of the
yellow tops that almost passed as real deal a couple of days ago...damn
we gotta ask those makers to change something on their products to fvck
the fakers off from counterfeiting.  :No No:

----------


## stompin

is gear not meant to numb you tonge when you taste it?

would normal oil do that

----------


## Seajackal

Bro I don't believe the taste test it doesn't work.

----------


## Fozaldo

> Fozaldo thanks for backing my toughts bro!


No problem bro, after you helped with my norma's I've really learned to pay attention to detail, and besides......you da man when it comes to this shit.

----------


## Geriguy

new greek products have bar code on the sticker!

----------


## MichaelCC

SJ and another guys - IMO, only Judge-Dread can help us to solve this problem, becasue if these NORMAS are fake, than it's the best fake I ever seen and small details will play the most important role to uncover it. "Judge_dread" - where are you man  :Smilie:  ?
My Normas are 1 year old, so I don't know if Norma changed stickers and another things since this time.
I would like to ask "Judge_dread" if he can take a look for a Norma with this Batch# and Exp date in his homeland. If he can find it and post a picture for comparison, it will be very helpfull for everyone. 
So, once again - "Judge_dread" help us, plese  :Smilie:

----------


## Geriguy

I also think those decas are fake.

I have a few problem:

Maybe it is just my eye:
-see the first picture: look into the box! The description paper is in the wrong place. It should cuddle up to the amp. 

-and the oil is too clear! It sould be more yellowish.

-Evry lot and exp number is the same place on the label. Norma stamp These datas. And if you stamp something it can't be on the same place on every label.

----------


## Pac

> Maybe it is just my eye:
> -see the first picture: look into the box! The description paper is in the wrong place. It should cuddle up to the amp.


Man, what? Description paper in the wrong place!?

----------


## Geriguy

description paper = that little paper that tell you how to use the gear.
And sorry about my bad english!

I will draw a picture to see what I mean

----------


## Pac

> SJ and another guys - IMO, only Judge-Dread can help us to solve this problem, becasue if these NORMAS are fake, than it's the best fake I ever seen and small details will play the most important role to uncover it. "Judge_dread" - where are you man  ?
> My Normas are 1 year old, so I don't know if Norma changed stickers and another things since this time.
> I would like to ask "Judge_dread" if he can take a look for a Norma with this Batch# and Exp date in his homeland. If he can find it and post a picture for comparison, it will be very helpfull for everyone. 
> So, once again - "Judge_dread" help us, plese


Yes, he can help us solve it.

----------


## Pac

> description paper = that little paper that tell you how to use the gear.
> And sorry about my bad english!
> 
> I will draw a picture to see what I mean


No, sorry. I know what a description paper is. Thats not what i meant.

----------


## Geriguy

Just look at my brilliant painting.
This is the correct place of this paper.

----------


## Seajackal

> SJ and another guys - IMO, only Judge-Dread can help us to solve this problem, becasue if these NORMAS are fake, than it's the best fake I ever seen and small details will play the most important role to uncover it. "Judge_dread" - where are you man  ?
> My Normas are 1 year old, so I don't know if Norma changed stickers and another things since this time.
> I would like to ask "Judge_dread" if he can take a look for a Norma with this Batch# and Exp date in his homeland. If he can find it and post a picture for comparison, it will be very helpfull for everyone. 
> So, once again - "Judge_dread" help us, plese


Big Mike, remember those yellow tops you told were good to go? They
belonged to PAC...IMO those fakers are the same one! BTW they seem to
be from Hungary according to a member from another board.

----------


## MichaelCC

> Just look at my brilliant painting.
> This is the correct place of this paper.


Gerigyy, it's completely useless and funny to me, what you wrote  :Smilie: 
One example - what can happend if you unpack the box from the other side ?  :Smilie:  If you do this this way, the paper will be in the same position, like at the first picture....
Anotehr thing - oil collor can be different because of camera.

----------


## Geriguy

And I have an other idea.

Check some of your vials.
The red logo is always behind the paper label?
'Cause in Norma factory a machine stick the labels, and the red logo is always on different places (sometimes the label cover the logo, but sometimes not!)

And check the stampings. (lot number and exp date). It is always on the same place?

----------


## Pac

> Gerigyy, it's completely useless and funny to me, what you wrote 
> One example - what can happend if you unpack the box from the other side ?  If you do this this way, the paper will be in the same position, like at the first picture....
> Anotehr thing - oil collor can be different because of camera.


Yes, that's what i meant when i wrote "Description paper in the wrong place!?!.

----------


## MichaelCC

> Big Mike, remember those yellow tops you told were good to go? They
> belonged to PAC...IMO those fakers are the same one! BTW they seem to
> be from Hungary according to a member from another board.


yes SJ, I do remembre these yellow top decas. If you remember, I have bad feeling about these decas first  :Smilie: . I'm still little bit confused about them.
Maybe PAC is this "magical faker" who produce so perfect looking fakes. Sorry PAC it was just a joke  :Smilie: 
I think faker start to educate himself. But I still beleive it can be real one. Judge_dread will helps us for sure. Logo and Exp Btch# positions is not so important for me, because all lebels are made by machines, and they just do their job, not watching if logo and label is at the right positions. 
When i was younger, I visited one pharmaceutical factory with the school, and I saw how they are produced. About 200-500 000 pills and about 5-10 000 ampules every minute. Therefore I hope little differences in position can happend, even if amp with logo on the glass came a little bit turned to label machine.
Also I remember Bionabol from Bulgaria, which were packed by 40 tablets in glass bottle. in some glass there was 39 pills and in another there was 42 pills. This was becasue of old packing machines, which were not counting the pills, but they were packing tablets by weight of glass+pills. If there came to machine a glass which were lighter than another, than machine put more pills in glass to fulfill total weight. Therefore i think, small details changes can happend in original factory too - even if it's producing milions of pills and amps every day. Therefore the label-paper quality, used characters font and ampul tops are much important for me. 
I'm, little bit confused of this stamped Batch# and Exp date, but if Judge dread find out, that NORMA changed this thing a little bit this year, there will be no reason to tell it's fake. that's my opinion.

----------


## steds4

hey Pac
these look good to me mate.
the way to check is peal off the label on the bottle the Norma under the label in blue or red should be ingraved into the bottle and not rub off or peal off in anyway NORMA HELLAS S.A is engraved into it see pic in red(newer) or Blue (older) sorry about the pic quality taken from a book not prepared to rip a label off mine!
steds4

----------


## Big Vick

> hey Pac
> these look good to me mate.
> the way to check is peal off the label on the bottle the Norma under the label in blue or red should be ingraved into the bottle and not rub off or peal off in anyway NORMA HELLAS S.A is engraved into it see pic in red(newer) or Blue (older) sorry about the pic quality taken from a book not prepared to rip a label off mine!
> steds4



.......

----------


## ...medX...

I believe Judge Dread has the final word (or the pic)...

----------


## Celsius.nl

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ighlight=norma
 :Hmmmm:

----------


## Seajackal

> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ighlight=norma


Thanks for the link bro and welcome aboard! I have a sample from 2004
and I didn't know that 2005 were coming witht the bar codes in the stickers
BTW if you see the labels that will be the final words to say that Pac's
Normas are fake, they haven't changed the fonts...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

i agree with seajackal, these are very very good counterfeits. The E is a problem. We had simular counterfeits and had them tested. I will show only parts of pictures because it will appear in a bb-magazine soon.
On the comp[arison you'll see that this fake had a "good E' with the bottemline longet then the upper two. They use that same E in the white part of the label, the real ones don't.
Real as wel as fakes come in a box wrapped per ten and in a box of 300.
Last month the price for Norma went up from 2.55 to 2.58 euro

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

The watermark doesn't light up and has no watermark. The logo is blurry and it contains an other steriodal content then nandrolone , my guess is Test prop, but we haven't analysed the real content (yet).
what i want to say is: the Norma counterfeits are olmost perfet to perfect, only minor deviations give it away and still then only analyses makes it a 100% fake or counterfeit

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Three different contents...

----------


## Seajackal

Just one question, if you don't mind, Dutch, what about the numbers "3" and "4" are
the fonts in the batch/exp date always the same, I mean closed 4s and not rounded
3s in the real ones? I have mine with fonts like that, so if we see any other good
fakes we can have an idea by this also! Thanks for the inputs Dutchm now I think it's
time for PAC to get his money back. Now guys are you satisfied with my doubts on
PAC's decas?

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

> Just one question, if you don't mind, Dutch, what about the numbers "3" and "4" are
> the fonts in the batch/exp date always the same, I mean closed 4s and not rounded
> 3s in the real ones? I have mine with fonts like that, so if we see any other good
> fakes we can have an idea by this also! Thanks for the inputs Dutchm now I think it's
> time for PAC to get his money back. Now guys are you satisfied with my doubts on
> PAC's decas?


They changed these data fonts from one batch on an other, the rest of the label is still printed in the old familiar fonts

----------


## Seajackal

I was mentioning about the batch in the Normas, not Organons, Dutch, sorry man
my bad.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Thanks for all the info DutchBB.

----------

